# Cubase 5 VST Audio System "Device Failed To Open"



## NodandWink (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm running with Vista 64, and Cubase will not recognise/detect my Soundblaster X-Fi surround 5.1 card (USB). When I open Device Setup, it reads under "VST Audio System--Device Failed To Open!". Tried a complete reinstall, with update, as well as eliminating every entry I could find for "Cubase" in the system registry editor. No go. Enough to make me take a more serious look at the Mac w/ Pro Tools. ANY advice greatlly appreciated.
E-mail @ [email protected] (not a spammer, I assure you).


----------

